# Christmas Wish List



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok everyone this is a fun topic............what would you want from Santa...for the camper ,for home or just for everyone..

Good Health and camping for all my Outback Friends..................









.....Purple fluorescent lights for under the "Roo "( you know the kind you see under teenagers cars as they drive down the street ) No, I don't want them to shine going down the road...but I do think it would look real neat to have them at the campground. You know just enough light to walk around but not enough to be blinding.

Lots of days off for camping and kayaking ...as well as a trip to sunny Cal.

ok there are lots of other things ,but this should get some thoughts going and be lots of fun.........


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

What I want is for you all to have a Merry Christmas!! and some other stuff for me too....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

If I had my wishes - I would wish my son and daughter in law hadn't lost their baby.

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just that the family has a great time this Christmas...we all get to/from our home in peace.

....a nice new table saw would be nice too....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tops on the list?? For the young man who is pursuing one of our teenage daughters to go away and cheaper gas.....................









Kidding aside, don't need much more than good fellowship with friends and family.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Triple H:

Health
Happiness
Hugs

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

This.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=87487094


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> This.
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=87487094


Is this for camping479 to hold on the porch for the young man who is pursuing one of his teenage daughters?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Tops on the list?? For the young man who is pursuing one of our teenage daughters to go away










*LOL!*









Best reply ever! Well done, Mike!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

All I wish for is Peace and Good Will to all

Don


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Sell Gulf Stream and be able to get new 5er







. Really good health and happiness for all. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fourwalls said:


> Sell Gulf Stream and be able to get new 5er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you mean "Sell Gulf Stream and be able to get new Sydney Outback 5er"


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Better health so I can use my Kargoroo more and flyfish more this next year.

Merry Christmas and Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish for all our troops to be safe and healthy and the same for all their families too. And I wish Jesus a very happy Birthday!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I already got what I wanted...a new job!

But if I could have anything, the old standard "world peace" would be great...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sell Gulf Stream and be able to get new 5er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you mean "Sell Gulf Stream and be able to get new Sydney Outback 5er"
[/quote]
I'm sure that's what fourwalls meant. Probably just figured it goes without saying!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have thought long and hard about presents and I can honestly say that there is nothing I NEED.....now what do I WANT!!!!

A Honda generator that will run the whole camper.
Free diesel fuel for life.
Free camping for life with full hookups.

But.........

I really just want everyone to have a safe, happy, and healthy year....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> A Honda generator that will run the whole camper.
> Free diesel fuel for life.
> Free camping for life with full hookups.


That doesn't seem like so much to ask.








(Especially the fuel part!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> A Honda generator that will run the whole camper.
> Free diesel fuel for life.


Wish I would have thought of that..


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

...I just want Spring to come.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> ...I just want Spring to come.


Ah, come on Pete... It isn't even officially Winter yet.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ...I just want Spring to come.


Ah, come on Pete... It isn't even officially Winter yet.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Isn't it Winter in Sept in his part of the world?


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

To find a couple of million dollars on the street/sidewalk

No really for world peace the troops home and good heath to all each day.
Of course many,many more camping Days








Willie


----------

